# My Turbonetics powered 350z



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://turbochargedsentra.com/images/DSCN1161.JPG
http://turbochargedsentra.com/images/DSCN1162.JPG
http://turbochargedsentra.com/images/DSCN1166.JPG
http://turbochargedsentra.com/images/DSCN1168.JPG

Turbonetics single turbo kit, ball bearing 60-1. 8psi. external wastegate, raptor bov, reflashed ecu.

SIMPLY AMAZING to drive!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice! Have any numbers yet?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Can I drive your car?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jesus christ you're out of your fucking mind! now everyone is gonna be like wtf mate. when im down florida later this month, you and your highly sarcastic self are taking me for a test drive. and im glad to see you got a red car


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

oh how did i know this was going to happen..


couple of questions as my friend is close to doing the same thing to his Z... how is the lag on those and how much boost can you push on those kit without blowing your bottomend.. isn't it like 10psi or something close to that.


very nice job though


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you rich bastard


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the kit runs 8psi on the external wastegate. A local buddy is running 9.5psi on the TN reflash, with 11.8:1 afr, 412whp 430ft-lbs tq all stock bottom end, same mods as me.

as for lag, it's a 3.5L motor pushing a ball bearing 60-1. There's prolly as much lag as a T25 powered GA16. Power delivery in boost is linear, strong, and NASTY!

1st and 2nd gear are hard-pulling tire-spin fests. 3rd gear gets nitty-gritty, and 4th is like 3rd. 

the bov is awesome too. 

haha, i've been popping out O2 plugs from the stock header, and even with that nasty exhaust leak i can still build 3-5psi.

people have made more than 500whp on stock internals/block with good tuning and alky injection.


----------

